# Local channels



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

We our away from home in our RV. I had the local channels reset to pick up where we are now. Our HD receiver is working fine but the HD-DVR is not picking up the new local channels. I also have had some issues with audio on the DVR. Sometimes I have to pull the hdmi and plug it back in to get the audio to come on. I tried a different hdmi cable with same results. Any help or ideas on fixing these problems would be appreciated.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Where are you located (zip code) and what type of dish do you have?


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

Slimline swm sl5s.


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

Zip code 78028


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You might just need to refresh the DVR's channel authorization. What happens when you tune on of those local channels?

www.directv.com/resend


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, when does the sound go out?

When changing channels perhaps?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Do the local channels appear in the guide on the DVR?


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

The sound goes out when changing channels and the DVR does not show the local channels.


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

Another thing I just noticed is that when I switch to an SD channel the sound comes right on but when I do an HD channel it does not. I have it set now for all sd/HD channels.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Does the DVR show ANY local channels (such as for the wrong city)?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Habadgley said:


> The sound goes out when changing channels and the DVR does not show the local channels.


My Brother's TV did that as well ...

Found out that it occurred when going from a channel at one picture resolution to that of another (usually a higher one like from 720p to 1080i) caused the sound to go out.

Solved it by selecting native and only checking 1080i in the receiver settings so the receiver scales all channels to 1080i and thereby won't change resolutions between channel changes.

Give it a try ....

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

The receiver still lists the local channels from our home base. It did not switch over to our present local channel like our HD reciever? I have tried the ones on the DVR but get things like "will search for this program on a different channel and then a message that channel is not available". I also get 771 messages like sat1, or sat2 problem. I will try setting the tuner to only one resolution and try that later. Thanks for all your input. Please give me any other things you think of to try. Also I tried refreshing and it did not help. If there was a problem with satellite position which axis would it most likely be on?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

If it still lists channels from your home base, that means service has never been refreshed since you moved. I assume the locals on your other receivers are OK, yes?
Did you refresh the programming on that SPECIFIC receiver as litzdog posted earlier? Is that DVR actually listed on your account?
Your 771 etc messages are because the DVR is tuning to transponders you are not getting signals from. Get the locals set up correctly and those messages will go away.


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

This tuner is on our account. I may have done the refresh wrong since I did not apply it to this specific tuner. I will try that tomorrow and see what happens. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Habadgley said:


> Zip code 78028


Since you listed your location as Illinois, but this post indicates Texas, I need to check. Is your DVR registered to your Illinois home? If so, you won't get local stations unless you're within a fairly short distance (100 miles?) of home, certainly not as far away as Texas.

If your DVR is registered with DirecTV on a RV account, then you should be able to get locals outside of Illinois.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Habadgley said:


> This tuner is on our account. I may have done the refresh wrong since I did not apply it to this specific tuner. I will try that tomorrow and see what happens. Thanks for the info.





bakers12 said:


> Since you listed your location as Illinois, but this post indicates Texas, I need to check. Is your DVR registered to your Illinois home? If so, you won't get local stations unless you're within a fairly short distance (100 miles?) of home, certainly not as far away as Texas.
> 
> If your DVR is registered with DirecTV on a RV account, then you should be able to get locals outside of Illinois.


You need to re-read the thread. The OP says he gave DirecTv his new zip and his other receiver (s) are correctly receiving his new locals. His DVR is for some reason still active with the "old" address, hence the wrong locals in the guide and the various error messages.


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what sattelite number supplies local channels in zip 78028. When it is working correctly we get news from San antonio? How do you specify a resend to one specific reciever?
I tried a resend twice today. Should something appear on the TV screen when this takes place?
Thanks


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

For San Antonio:
HD locals are on 103S TPNs 17 and 18
SD locals are on 101 TPN 26

(26 ION is just a remap of the national feed on channel 305)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Habadgley said:


> Can anyone tell me what sattelite number supplies local channels in zip 78028. When it is working correctly we get news from San antonio? How do you specify a resend to one specific reciever?
> I tried a resend twice today. Should something appear on the TV screen when this takes place?
> Thanks


Well, if it worked properly then the correct channels for your service address should appear.

Have you called DirecTV about this? 1-800-DIRECTV


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Log into your DirecTV account and look at "my equipment". Find the DVR. Click "refresh receiver".

What is DirecTV telling you about this problem?


----------



## Habadgley (Jan 25, 2016)

I just called directv and did another reauthorization and the locals come on this time! I am still having the problem with sound on HD stations with this reciever but at least I can watch and record SD channels. I checked the signal strength between the 2 reciever and it is 1 or 2 points lower on the DVR so I will be checking the wiring going to the DVR.
Thanks for the help


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok, glad that was fixed.
Now the audio issue. Go into the settings menu and unset Dolby Digital - your TV can't process DD anyway.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Habadgley said:


> I just called directv and did another reauthorization and the locals come on this time! I am still having the problem with sound on HD stations with this reciever but at least I can watch and record SD channels. I checked the signal strength between the 2 reciever and it is 1 or 2 points lower on the DVR so I will be checking the wiring going to the DVR.
> Thanks for the help


I wouldn't worry about the difference in signal strength reported by the receiver. Since the signal is digital it is either all there or not there - so long as you are seeing numbers above the mid 20s for HD transponders you will not get any better quality with 29 or 99 signal strength.


----------

